# I got to brag about this



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I GET ANOTHER PUPPY!!! A Bärenfang puppy. 

Mom just told me yesterday that they want to get two litters (is that the right word?).

I told her that I am serious about getting a second dog and she saw of how serious I take the dog training (I am there for five times a week) and Yukon is doing so great it is unbelievable. I am so frickin proud of him and could go on about him forever but I know you eventually get tired of me bragging about him.









I told her that I was looking in the "grauer Cherusker" Kennel and she said "I dare you to get a dog from another kennel especially since we'll have puppies soon!"









WOHOOO!!! WE GET PUPPIES, PUPPIES, PUPPIES.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey that is cool!!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

What does your signature say??

P.S. Why haven't I seen Yukon before!?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know why you have not seen him yet. I've been posting pics and videos about him.









He's my closet monster



















The Signature is a phrase from Franz von Assisi and it says that it ain't a sin to like a dog more than a human because a dog is more loyal than a human being.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!







When I figured out what kennel your parents had, I could not believe you would get a dog elsewhere!!!! 
























Lee


----------

